# Hydraulic Steering?? Need help!!!



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok guys here is my mechanical question. I bought a 26' world cat and i have noticed that my port side motor will not stay straight like the starbord will. It leaks down i guess. It does not leak in the boat or on the ground just back in the lines i guess. The motors have a hydraulic cylinder per motor.In the middle between the motors there is a knob with an arrow and when the motor gets out of line i can turn it and straighten it back up. But it will slowly leak down again. Any suggestions that might be the problem. Thank yall for your help.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Uhh...*

Obviously you have a leak. Only way to fix the problem is to fix the leak. Had the same issue on a single engine, just kept adding fluid until I could get it fixed. The dealer drained and flushed the system then put some funky fluid in there that you can see under black light. Found a pinhole in a fitting, replaced it, all is well.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If there's no Hydraulic fluid visible, I'd go the "air in the line" route and make sure its all bleed out. Lot of guys on here that know what there doing. Kenny at Emerald Coast or I use Davlor Marine.

GL

Billd


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah u might b right about air in the line. I will bleed it tomorrow and see if that helps. Thanx. I want to go fishing on it saturday. Do u thnk it will hurt it to take it out. when the motor is trimmed down it does not get out of synch much but trimmed up it will go all the way to the other side.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*bleeding steering*

I second the bleeding. I have a 25' World Cat and had to bleed mine when I replaced the helm. Try to get a couple of friends to help you if possible. It will wear you out trying to do it by yourself. Plus, the extra eyes will help you to look for possible leaks.

Make it easier to add the steering fluid by purchasing the fill tube kit from West Marine or another boat store. The thing is pricey at around $15, but it is a BIG HELP. TIP: cut the bottom off a two liter drink bottle to use as a reservoir for your hydraulic fluid. The fill tube will screw right onto the bottle and you can pour your steering fluid in the larger bottle and have room for the fluid to rise and fall as you bleed and you can see when no air is being released at the helm fill. It is a big help.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Make it easier to add the steering fluid by purchasing the fill tube kit from West Marine or another boat store.


A Milton 727 Male air fitting and a clear hose attached to a bottle. That nipple comes on Teleflex fluid or a gear lube bottle. The male fitting will screw into the helm where the fluid is installed.

The pix below is shown with ATF....Do NOT use that. Use Telefelex fluid.
The way it is set up in that pix is how I fill a Bennett Trim tab reservor.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*That is it*

X-Shark hit on the head with the pic. Just get an empty 2 liter bottle and the cap will screw right on it. (Make sure it has been cleaned out thoroughly):thumbup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Don't put steel fittings in a aluminum Houseing*

WARNING!!!!!!!! The threads in a air fitting are tapered the threads in the aluminum housing are straight. You could damage the threads in your helm!!!! Come by my shop in the AM and I will give you a plastic fitting w/correct cap for your fluid jug. I have extra's from steering kits. These are provided by the mfg. for installation for a reason. If you connect the proper fittings to the highest helm on your system then gravity will help you with the bleed. If that does not cure it then we have a power purge which pumps fluid throughout your system thru a closed system. The result is zero bubbles. I will help with the DYI for free. About $25 to $30 to take an hour to purge the system and check for leaks. Come by and get the right stuff for the gravity purge. I am glad to help. Tim


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you guys for yalls quick response and ideas. I thought it might be air in it too. Just like to hear more opinions. Thanx


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Tim .......Screw the fitting in hand tight. :fishslap:

No need for a wrench.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Hey Tim .......Screw the fitting in hand tight. :fishslap:
> 
> No need for a wrench.


You still risk damageing the seat where the O ring seals. Also a hand tight seal won't allow you to hang you bottle upside down without oil leaking out around the threads. If you elevate you qt. size bottle over the helm overnight most of the remaining air will rise to the surface inside the plastic bottle instead of the helm.:thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well this is just untrue and there is no need to hang the bottle overnight.
No it will not damage the seat where the o-ring goes. Oh ...did you forget the cap is vented anyway?

Hang the bottle and turn the helm back and forth. It will bleed itself.

It's very rare that the bleeder needs to be opened. By turning the helm back and forth it burps the air out. This will take a lot of turning back and forth but this has been my findings for the most part. Yet the manual says to use 2 people and open the bleeders.

http://www.teleflexmarine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Book-1-1-350HP-NEWseastaroutboard.pdf

page 47.


----------

